# Gunnels w/ Rod Holders - Project Questions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The setup you have now looks fine.
Why do you want to add a cap to the gunnel?


----------



## kuzus (Apr 23, 2009)

If you decide to build the cap, build it out of marine plywood, then fiberglass it in.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Brett,

My main objective is to better protect rods in the rack. As it is, they are simply exposed and unprotected. If set back under a gunnel cap, I feel they would be a less likely to be damaged in the event one of the kids takes a bad step, or if a cooler or such slid across the deck.
The other hope, is to run a remote line to place the fuel in the bow area to better balance the boat. Lastly, this would allow me to run wiring for lights and keep it clean.

Your comments are appreciated.
Thanks,

Kevin B.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Understood Kevin, structurally a rolled edge skiff needs no cap.
But to protect the rods and create an area to hide cables and hoses,
yeah it makes sense. Plywood will work and is inexpensive as well.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kevin, I can completely understand your reasoning...I recently had a TFO fly rod broken, by a clumsy person in my boat!!!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, a blank slate!

Rod racks and gunwale caps would be relatively easy to add on. I'd first do away with the PVC racks. Go buy a sheet of quality 1/2" plywood to start. Build some racks/frames to suite your style/ability. Cover with a gunwale cap/deck, add some cockpit coaming, and you're in business. Sounds simple huh?

Build the frames...









Glue them in place...









Install some cleats to support the cap...









Glue down the cap...









I'll get a pic of the coaming in place for reference. 

Relatively simple project for a big gain in functionality. More info in the pic captions here, and more pics coming.

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII#


----------

